# Griffith & Sons beagle kennel



## Johnny Mac (Jan 13, 2011)

Thinking about buying a dog from these guys in S.C. pretty dogs and talked to the guy he sounded assuring so hopefully everything will work out need to add a good dog to my pack


----------



## Branko (Jan 13, 2011)

If thats whay ya want to do go for it, you live you learn, ya grow. I beleive he might have what your looking for if you beleive that is what you want and insist on getting it


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 13, 2011)

This is the caption under the 2nd pic on his web site.

"guys look at the size of this bunny half day hunt we killed 6 dogs got to one of them you should have bought your gundogs before i started hunting now its get me when you can ,i have fed them trained them all year now we are hunting everychance we get .."

Sounds like they shoot as many hounds as I do rabbits!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 13, 2011)

Does his dogs ever run or do they just walk a track out? They'd never keep up with the dogs we run. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NFg0NUzOnHQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NFg0NUzOnHQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m2n4JOneKUM?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m2n4JOneKUM?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Does his dogs ever run or do they just walk a track out? They'd never keep up with the dogs we run.



Geez... I fell asleep.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 13, 2011)

They would make good puppy trainers!


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 13, 2011)

Bet that fellers arm was awful tired of holding that gun up on the first video!!! They are slooooowww!!!! But i got to give him credit for breeding that entire pack is 100% identical !!! I never seen dogs look that much alike before...Anyway talk to Adam Blackwell he can tell you about this feller first hand before you buy anything.


----------



## Johnny Mac (Jan 13, 2011)

You could def bet on the rabbit to be sitting down when you seen it. Thanks for the guys names I talked to Adam he told me what I needed to know.. lol if you know what I mean


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 13, 2011)

Johnny, just make sure your whole pack will have the same speed If that's the speed you want, then go at it Now with that speed, you'll be doing a lot of hunting ALONE,of course I do also but that's alright cause you can make up your on stories.  You also will not be running a lot of rabbits,cause with that speed it's gona take a while to kill the rabbit in the southern YOTE and CAT woods cause they will fly!!!!! but again if you want  that slow of a pack ------- Go for it  Buy - the -way you can come hunt with me, cause everybody on here says my BOO-DOGS are the slowest dogs there is, I guess that's why I only kill ONE rabbit a hunt


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 13, 2011)

Johnny Mac said:


> You could def bet on the rabbit to be sitting down when you seen it. Thanks for the guys names I talked to Adam he told me what I needed to know.. lol if you know what I mean



Yea i just wanted you to talk to someone with real knowledge of dealing with this guy without just coming out and saying anything.  Glad you talked to Adam about him. Good Luck finding a hound.. If your looking for a hound with some speed let me know i can get you in touch with some guys in Mississippi they aint cheap but they are rabbit dogs.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 13, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> everybody on here says my BOO-DOGS are the slowest dogs there is



Not anymore Preacher! I just watched that video! Your dogs are smoking fast now.


----------



## Johnny Mac (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha yes I hunt dogs that are 7 to 8 on speed those were somewhere around negative 9 I guess?? Lol


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 13, 2011)

^^haha^^


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jan 13, 2011)

Aw come on guys they're so cute!
Actually I have two dogs out of Star they have ran with faster dogs all their lives and they gear up fine.  They're no speed Demons by any means but faster than those on the video.  I could be wrong but I believe if they all live together as a pack, train as a pack they will work as a pack.  At least thats how mine appear to operate... most of the time.  
And if a man wants a slow pack of dogs then so be it.  Were all hounds-men.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 13, 2011)

Retired Army Guy said:


> "  Were all hounds-men.


"

Now A R G , You gona get some HENS all ruffled up with that statement


----------



## The Season (Jan 13, 2011)

J Mac just remember faster dogs most of the time means longer checks and more of them."more downtime". A nice med. speed hound is hard to beat.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 14, 2011)

The Season said:


> J Mac just remember faster dogs most of the time means longer checks and more of them."more downtime". A nice med. speed hound is hard to beat.



So, using your own logic, he should go with the walkie talkie style hounds. That way he will have shorter checks and less of them. "Less downtime" than your med. speed hound.

And at the same time he can support the breeders that want to remove the chase from the beagle.


----------



## houndsman (Jan 14, 2011)

Mercy , I know jeff @ g&s personally . He runs spo trial style dogs . Ya'll probly are running arha style dogs [totally different] and they run and hunt deferent . I've had both me i kinda like a upper spo dog . And alot of these dogs will run faster if pushed . And we all make typo's i probly have a few in here . But thats ok we all can figure it out if we read alittle between the lines .Iguess the main thing is you have to figure out is do you want to here a good race and harvest some rabbits . Or a wide open chase and long checks and harvest a few bunnies. lol


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't want to come across that I was knocking the man's dogs by posting those videos. It's all about what you like in a hound. If I did most of my hunting solo like Preacher, I'd want a slower pack like that. With 5-6 hunters and 10 hounds which is the way we usually hunt, I want them to light a fire under Mr. Cottontail.


----------



## rabbithunterchris (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeff is a good man and he has got good dogs all the dogs he sells ain't his. He will shoot u strate trust me I know hem well good luck


----------



## Johnny Mac (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah I just like a faster dog to me make the race better hearing which dog gets the check if the dogs aren't putting too much pressure on Jim of course you won't have as many checks the rabbit will hardly turn when the dogs are walking a mile behind it lol


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 14, 2011)

Johnny Mac said:


> Yeah I just like a faster dog to me make the race better hearing which dog gets the check if the dogs aren't putting too much pressure on Jim of course you won't have as many checks the rabbit will hardly turn when the dogs are walking a mile behind it lol



Johnny,
By the looks of that tailgate, you need to stick with what's in that dog box.


----------



## The Season (Jan 14, 2011)

Run what you like it's that simple. To someone else you may have trash to you they may all be FC"s.


----------



## Johnny Mac (Jan 14, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Johnny,
> By the looks of that tailgate, you need to stick with what's in that dog box.



I wish I still had the lemon dog and black and tan that's in that box they got snake bit this summer they made a huge difference in the pack


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 14, 2011)

rabbithunterchris said:


> Jeff is a good man



I'm sure he is. Everybody feeds what they like. If Jeff and I ever got together, we would have a blast! I've never run with anybody on this forum that I didn't have a good time with, regardless of how our hounds performed.

Except that one time with Jeff Raines and Jake! Those 2 will make you nervous!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## mlandrum (Jan 14, 2011)

Johnny, would you please send me that KOOLER in the back of your truck


----------

